

Announcing the new Jetstrap for Twitter Bootstrap Development - yesimahuman
http://blog.jetstrap.com/2013/04/introducing-jetstrap-1-0/

======
hayksaakian
Interesting that in the last 6mnths to 1 year for everything I see on HN
pushing a yearly subscription model.

While it's certainly proven to make more $, I wonder what the repercussions
really are.

~~~
yesimahuman
I think our pricing model will evolve over time. Right now it's a bit simpler
to start this way, but we have a lot of ideas on how to make the model fit the
use case better. We've also had some success with the subscription model for
some other projects we've worked on, so there is some precedent there.

~~~
orangethirty
Have you tested dropping or severely limiting the free plan?

~~~
yesimahuman
We will probably try restricting/modifying the free plan over time. For better
or for worse we are easing into the payment stuff.

------
beatpanda
Super stoked to inherit a bunch of half-finished front end projects started in
this app, where step one is to remove all of the hard-coded list seperators,
"<i>" tags, and "span6" classes

~~~
yesimahuman
Do you have more info on what is wrong with the markup? From the comment all I
can make out is those are normal bootstrap constructs (span6 being a grid
span). I'd like to fix the issues you are having (though this new version has
even cleaner exported markup).

~~~
beatpanda
What's wrong with the markup is that it conforms to the Bootstrap
documentation, and the way the Bootstrap docs recommend writing HTML is
absolute _garbage_.

<i class="dipshit-icon"> is the spacer.gif of my generation.

~~~
sbarre
Can you point us to your popular time-saving framework that does all of this
the correct way then?

Yes I'm purposely being snarky here because while I can accept that your are
allowed to not like the choices the Bootstrap designers made, this kind of
attitude doesn't help.

Bootstrap provides a ton of other valuable benefits to a web project's
lifecycle, apart from catering to the one-man pedantic HTML developer who
doesn't care about everyone else's jobs (IA, design, prototyping, etc) and
dismisses the whole thing because it doesn't cater to his/her views.

Calling a project garbage and dismissing it in this manner is just short-
sighted and, well, selfish. If Bootstrap's code was really that bad, wouldn't
it be less popular? Wouldn't someone have produced a better competing product?

~~~
beatpanda
There are many better products than Bootstrap. I don't know why they aren't
more popular. I guess the real problem is that craftsmanship is out of style.

 _Using Bootstrap_ is what is short sighted, because following its recommended
implementation _will_ create problems down the road, not just for me, the
pedant, but the whole team.

~~~
pc86
From the parent:

> _Can you point us to your popular time-saving framework that does all of
> this the correct way then?_

So please suggest something. I'm curious to see what product (perhaps that
you've worked on?) solves all of Bootstrap's obvious shortcomings.

------
JustARandomGuy
Great work! One feature request: Allow the user to deploy straight to a GitHub
repository or perhaps FTP. I realize we can just export the HTML/CSS/JS and
upload ourselves, but this would be much faster and simpler. Would be fine if
this feature was limited to paying customers.

------
mkoble11
Jetstrap reminds me of Divshot - another great interface builder:
<http://www.divshot.com>

Great job! Glad to see some startups out there trying to make it easier to
create :)

------
aram
Good idea and looking great!

I just signed up and here are a few observations:

\- the editor is stuck every few minutes on latest Chrome

\- helper buttons (clone/delete) disappear after a few moves

\- content elements are disappearing when typing (heading titles on marketing
layout) - not sure if that triggered some shortcut

\- the "undo" button is missing there badly

~~~
yesimahuman
Ah, sorry about that. I will take a look and see where the issue is. Thanks!

~~~
aram
You're welcome!

------
arikrak
Nice. Between Jetstrap, Divshot, and Easel, there's no shortage of WYSIWYG
Bootstrap apps. The question is which one will offer the best options for
creating code for an actual dynamic website. I.e. it would be great to use
something to do all the design of Rails site, but it seems like it would
involve a lot of copying and pasting.

~~~
yesimahuman
All great tools. I think the challenge is fitting into a developer's work flow
at that level of intimacy to their app. To that end, we will probably end up
targeting a different type of user, but those details are still evolving.

------
contrahax
When I first saw this a while back it wasn't really any good but now it feels
pretty slick. Keep up the good work!

~~~
yesimahuman
That gave me a chuckle :) You know what they say: if you aren't embarrassed by
your first release you waited too long.

------
mleaconsulting
Good stuff. This will make prototyping stuff for client simple as hell. I am a
lazy lazy man

------
alexdevkar
Really like the simplicity. If I pay for a year, what changes can I expect in
that time?

------
akst
I'm using firefox on os x, and I'm getting some weird anti-aliasing on some of
the sites text, for example my user name on the header bar + the text in the
lower right corner on the dashboard page.

Other than that, looks great.

------
dbla
The code editor is really slick. Did you build it from scratch or is it a
library?

~~~
yesimahuman
We used Ace for the editing, and then basically just listen for changes and
update the document. There is more we could do there to really integrate it,
but it's a nice start.

~~~
jamieb
Ace?

~~~
JosephRedfern
<http://ajaxorg.github.io/ace/>

~~~
yesimahuman
CodeMirror (<http://codemirror.net/>) and Brackets (<http://brackets.io/>) are
two other popular ones, though I've not used them.

------
zenstealth
This looks like a nice Bootstrap editor. I tried it, and it worked great but
for some strange reason the backspace key won't work at all.

~~~
yesimahuman
Gah! Just pushed a fix. Moved too quickly and broke that.

------
eah13
Big improvements. Nice progress.

------
danvoell
How much for just the T-shirt? Nice work guys, keep up the great work!

------
m3ntat
Very cool, great work!

~~~
helloimben
Thank you!

------
dannyp32
Please vertically center the text on those buttons!

